# Bilder laden



## haldjo1 (18. November 2002)

Hi ich hab eine hp mit vielen bildern gemacht und nun das problem dass sie sehr langsam lädt. ich hab schon suf mehreren homepages gesehen dass die bilder erst in einer schlechten qualität auftauchen und dann immer besser werden. nun miene frage wie lautet der befehl dafür????? bzw. welche alternativen bieten sich an?


----------



## Dario Linsky (18. November 2002)

das was du meinst, ist soweit ich weiss eine eigenschaft der bilddateien selber. das muss man also schon beim erstellen bzw. speichern der bilder beachten. mit html kann man da so ohne weiteres nichts mehr machen.
eine alternative dazu ist aber, dass du die bilder vorher schon in den speicher lädst. das dauert zwar am anfang etwas länger, aber dafür läuft die seite nachher flüssiger. such mal nach "preload"-scripten, davon gibt's etliche.


----------



## Christoph (18. November 2002)

das gibts glaub ich nicht 


mach doch einen preloader


----------



## haldjo1 (18. November 2002)

wär ne lösung aber von preloadern halte ich net soviel und den effekt gibts auf jeden fall @hochi z.b. auf http://www.web.de war da zumindest mal, wenn du ne langsam genuge leitung hattest;-) konnte man es sehen.

hab nur keine ahnung ob das ein html  jscript oder bildeigener effekt is


----------



## Christoph (18. November 2002)

/me hat ein 56k modem und ich glaube das das mit dem Browser zu tun hat :]


----------



## Adam Wille (18. November 2002)

Kann's sein, dass du mit dem Aufbau-Effekt "Interlacing" bei Bildern meinst, oder red' ich da am Thema vorbei? 

Ist dann jedenfalls eine Option beim Erportieren des Bildes aus einem geeigneten Bildbearbeitungsprogramm und _keinerlei_ Auszeichnung per HTML...

Geist


[asphyxia]
Genau das meinte ich, aber irgendwie war mir das Wort dafür entfallen. Danke. 
[/asphyxia]


----------



## haldjo1 (19. November 2002)

dann kannst du mir ja sicher sagen mit welchem programm und wie ich das machen kann

greetz


----------



## sam (19. November 2002)

Photoshop
-als gif speichern
-farben einstellen
-und da ist sie schon: die box, wo man auswählen kann ob man das bild normal oder interlaced haben will


----------



## haldjo1 (19. November 2002)

thx@all aber hat auch wer ne ahnung wie das in psp7 geht?


----------



## Adam Wille (21. November 2002)

Ich habe PSP7 nicht, kenne nur noch die 5er-Version davon, aber berufe mich jetzt mal auf eine gefundene Seite, die da behauptet, dass du unter

File > Export > Gif Optimizer
bzw.
Datei > Exportieren > GIF Optimierung

ein Panel findest, in welchem du einige Einstellungen treffen kannst.

Unter anderem kannst du dort auch die Option treffen, ob dein GIF ein GIF87a oder ein GIF89a sein soll - GIF89a wäre hier die richtige Wahl, wenn du ein Interlaced-GIF erzeugen willst.

Unterschiede der beiden *.gif-Dateiformate kennst du? 

Außerdem soll es dort auch noch die Möglichkeite geben, sich zwischen interlaced und non-interlaced-mode für den Export der *.gif zu entscheiden - das sollte's dann eigentlich an Notwendigkeiten schon gewesen sein.

hth,
Geist


----------



## Fabian H (21. November 2002)

in psp 7 :

dataei -> speichern (unter) -> dateityp: compuserve graphics interchange -> optionen -> interlaced -> ok -> speichern

]Ton[


----------



## haldjo1 (21. November 2002)

@geist 
was is denn der unterschied zwischen den beiden gif formaten??

übrigens geht das mei mir in psp5 genau gleich wie für psp7 beschrieben


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (21. November 2002)

Soweit ichs da verstanden habe kannst du nur mit dem 89a Format ein interlaced gif erzeugen.


----------



## Adam Wille (21. November 2002)

Laut einem hiesigen Buch besteht der Unterschied in mehreren Eigenschaften:

GIF89a soll das Interlaced-Bildaufbauverfahren beherrschen (wie TRT schon meinte), kann Animationen beinhalten und auch Transparenz darstellen.

Weiteres ist sicher auch dabei, aber ich hab' das Buch leider nicht hier liegen, aber die obigen Punkte sind die, die ich noch von heute im Gedächtnis wiederfinde. 

GIF87a wäre dann halt die - sagen wir ruhig - einfachere Variante des *.gif-Formates, wenn auch trotzdem noch logischerweise sinnvoll.

hth,
Geist


----------



## Dario Linsky (21. November 2002)

Dazu kommt noch, dass GIF87a von 1987 ist, GIF89a von 1989 - also ist GIF87a ein veralteter Standard, der - wie Geist schon sagte - mit der 89a-Version um einige Funktionen erweitert wurde.
Viel mehr gibt es dazu auch nicht zu sagen.


----------

